# Just wanted some opinions on Ms Misty Knight



## leesohsosweet (Dec 1, 2012)

Hello guys I see alot are very informed on this subject i would like some opinons on Misty's look as a bully she is 80% Razor Edge and 20% Gotti, she is 7 months now and weighing about 50lbs.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Do you have her ped??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## leesohsosweet (Dec 1, 2012)

BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database this is her sires ped i don't think dam was ever registered but also bully I have seen her she's about as big as the sire i'll post a pic when i locate one


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

To me she looks like a pet quality bully (pet quality because the consistency hasn't become consistent yet) anyone agree ??? Shes a cute pup! Looks like you manage her well. :thumbsup:

:welcome:


----------



## leesohsosweet (Dec 1, 2012)

2 yrs in the pic
 she was about 1 in this pic no current but she's much thicker now


----------



## leesohsosweet (Dec 1, 2012)

I love her she's really cool listens well and follows commands her temperament is second to none I was at the Riverwalk recently a Frenchie snapped at her she looked to me for direction but didn't retaliate just a little hyper when meeting new people she likes to lick people.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Firehazard said:


> To me she looks like a pet quality bully (pet quality because the consistency hasn't become consistent yet) anyone agree ??? Shes a cute pup! Looks like you manage her well. :thumbsup:
> 
> :welcome:


I would agree. The ped wasn't awesome but lots of good dogs come from nothing peds. She looks like a great pet.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> To me she looks like a pet quality bully (pet quality because the consistency hasn't become consistent yet) anyone agree ??? Shes a cute pup! Looks like you manage her well. :thumbsup:
> 
> :welcome:


I agree as well.

She does look to lack breed type. Very cute girl, nonetheless.


----------



## leesohsosweet (Dec 1, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I would agree. The ped wasn't awesome but lots of good dogs come from nothing peds. She looks like a great pet.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


that's the other thing I don't know shit about pedigree lol I get alot of compliments on her, she was given to me on a co-own to be used later in the breeders program. if i had it my way I'd spay her and keep her as a pet simply because she is not of breeding quality in my humble opinion but i think her look may change as she matures her sire was a "late bloomer" he was a ugly mfker when he was her age lol


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

leesohsosweet said:


> that's the other thing I don't know shit about pedigree lol I get alot of compliments on her, she was given to me on a co-own to be used later in the breeders program. if i had it my way I'd spay her and keep her as a pet simply because she is not of breeding quality in my humble opinion but i think her look may change as she matures her sire was a "late bloomer" he was a ugly mfker when he was her age lol


Yea I don't think I would ever breed her. Especially since she doesn't have papers I don't really understand the point? To be honest I don't see Bully at all and without pedigree on the dam I'm not sure how they can calculate her bloodline percentage.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## leesohsosweet (Dec 1, 2012)

I really never asked for papers, since i was so excited to get her, the breeder and I are friends he called me the day before my Bday and told me happy birthday I have a pup for you, But being that I'm not as familar with the breed I do copious amounts of research it never stops and ask question. My understanding is that he has papers on the dam.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

leesohsosweet said:


> I really never asked for papers, since i was so excited to get her, the breeder and I are friends he called me the day before my Bday and told me happy birthday I have a pup for you, But being that I'm not as familar with the breed I do copious amounts of research it never stops and ask question. My understanding is that he has papers on the dam.


Oh. Ok. You said above you didnt believe the dam was registered but the sire was.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## leesohsosweet (Dec 1, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Oh. Ok. You said above you didnt believe the dam was registered but the sire was.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


your right my bad let me clarify The Dam is papered to my understanding, however i don't think she is on bullypedia to post the ped on here easily :thumbsup:


----------



## Kingbodie (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice dog , IMO she don't look bully at all , size , bone structure , but if she makes you happy , that's all that matter . I have 2 dogs , an American bully , and a terrier mix rescue " mutt " at 5 months you could see some of the bully in my dog .


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

She's cute as a pet, I know she is young but to me lacks breed type and would be counted as pet quality. To terrier looking in the face, lacks mass/ bone , lacks chest ( although she will still fill out I know) looks long in the body , a tad high reared and hard to tell on fronts the one pic she looks slightly toed out. Not nit picking you just asked what we thought as a bully. I like her color though. Sure she is a great pet for you  keep posting pics of her.


----------

